# Exhaust Leak ticking?



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Did a search, but still have a question about a ticking noise from engine compartment. I hear a ticking noise drivers side cylinder head toward firewall when car has gone to final idle rpm. I can also hear it at final idle with hood closed windows down. I can not hear it at higher rpms. How can I test for leak at header/engine block/header/mids? What noise would I hear? Would a shop test/inspection be more accurate for leak issues? I did header install with stock gasket/new ARP bolts. Bolts evenly torqued 17ft/lbs. Any thoughts....I know LSX motors can have noisy valve trains, should I worry.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's probably not a problem but anyways I found checking exhaust leaks on a hot engine wasn't very productive or fun so I did this. The curved pipe is just because that's what I had laying around and the end of it is capped.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You can grab a flexible mirror and a light and look for carbon tracks. Not highly successful for small leaks but worth a shot.


----------

